# Air ride trouble - gauge reading zero



## spannerhead

I bought the Hymer B544 MH a couple of weeks ago and the air ride suspension was working fine. 

Checked it a few days ago and one gauge is reading zero. Tried filling them back up but the one just goes flat again almost straight away.

Now I know nothing about air ride suspension, but have built kit cars before and am fairly mechanically minded with a fully equipped garage. Is this something I could have a go at fixing myself, or am I better to let the guys at my local van garage take a look as they are doing the cam belt tomorrow anyway?


----------



## bigcats30

you obviously have a loose connection or a hole in a pipe

can't you get that spray that gas fitters use to check for leaking gas (bit like washing up liquid) spray it over the connections and see where the bubbles develop then tighten or renew.


----------



## philoaks

It sounds complex but the Airide system is pretty straighforward. Basically it is two rubber air bags fitted between the chassis and the rear axle to "assist" the existing leaf spring suspension. Each airbag can be inflated individually to give the perfect amount of support to the rear springs. On some systems both bags are connected to one valve so you can't vary the pressure from side to side. 

From each airbag will be a small tube which, normally, goes to a Schrader type valve. If you are losing pressure in one side then, as Bigcats says, you've got a leak. That may be in the valve, the pipe, the airbag or one of the connections. The connections on the systems that I have used in the past have all been push fit so if it is a connection leaking then you may need to remove the pipe and remake the joint. If the leak is in the airbag itself then I suspect that would be unrepairable and a new bag would be needed. Hopefully it will be the pipe or most likely a joint and leak detector spray will locate it, mind you, if it's going down that quickly you'll probably be able to hear the leak!


----------



## AdieL

Hi Spannerhead,

First check the 'o' rings that are on the end of the air release valves. I had a similar problem, suddenly loosing air on the right hand side. When I removed the valves I noticed the o ring had a few cracks in it, its only a tiny o ring, but thats all it was that was causing the leak. You will find that your local garage will stock replacements.
Hope this is all it is.

Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## spannerhead

I've got two gauge, but they are not marked. Will one control the front and one the rears? And if so do I need to know which is which and if so how do I find out? The owner said he had them set at around 3, does that sound about right?

Cheers for the help.

The van is at the local garage and I've asked them to take a look.


----------



## philoaks

spannerhead said:


> I've got two gauge, but they are not marked. Will one control the front and one the rears? And if so do I need to know which is which and if so how do I find out? The owner said he had them set at around 3, does that sound about right?
> 
> Cheers for the help.
> 
> The van is at the local garage and I've asked them to take a look.


I would think one of the guages will be for the left rear and the other for the right rear. I think it unlikely that there will be airbags fitted to the front.

Easiest way to check is to follow the pipes from the valves and see where they end up!

Re the pressure to use, mine are set at 2.25bar (30psi ish). There is an earlier thread here with some good pointers.


----------



## listerdiesel

If these are spring assisters rather than a full air suspension, you probably have a pipe or an air bag leaking.

The air bags can be 'rolling lobe' types which are normally used for full air suspension, or just a cylindrical bag that fits inside the rear spring (if coils) or between the rear spring and the chassis (if leaf springs)

Not normally a big drama to sort out.

Peter


----------



## Devonboy

My set-up has different coloured pipes for each side, red & blue to assist in tracing.

As others have stated a soapy solution (a strong fairy liquid & water solution worked for me) will help find the leak. If you are lucky it will be in one of the connectors & as others have stated fairly easy to find.

If the leak is in the air bag then you are not so lucky. As I understand it they are not repairable. They are prone to leaking where the rubber bellows meets the metal endplates, some have suggested as a result of grit thrown up from the road lodging between the rubber & metal & wearing a hole. The rubber can also perish.

If it is the airbag leaking then you will need to identify the make of airbag. The gauges may have the makers name as a guide.

If they are Al-Ko then the only source I have found for replacements is Marcle Leisure. Marcle also supply other makes of bellows & are extremely helpful on the phone. Pictures of different types here:

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/-c-58_138_221.html

Good luck.


----------



## Christine600

spannerhead said:


> I've got two gauge, but they are not marked. Will one control the front and one the rears?


My van has air ride on the rear wheels only. From Dunlop I belive. And I have two gauges - one for each side of the van. The gauge has a button to raise the van and two push-buttons to lower each side individually.


----------



## drcotts

Hi Spanner head
You will only have 2 bags and these will be under the rear wheels. Get under the van and you will see them between the rear axle and the chassis. They are shaped like a "concertina" There will be a single 6mm (or maybe 8mm) plastic pipe running to each one.If you have 2 guages then this pipe will run directly to the gauge. The LH guage will go tot eh left hand bag and vica versa. Check along the pipe in case it has chafed through or (as did on a van of mine) fell onto the exhaust and melted through. If it has you can get a push in straight connector off ebay or a tool shop or most engineering firms. This is used to join the two pipes back together after cutting out the damaged bit.

if there are no breaks then you have leak somewhere. This may be in the bag itself or in the connects. You will need to run a compressor to fill the system whilst you check it for leaks. You will need spray bottle with washing up liquid and water in as you probally wont hear a hissss with the compressor running.

Check the system to find where the leak is. Start at the gauge end as this is more likely.

Hope this helps

You can see loads of push in connecotrs here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pneumatic...ng_MJ&var=&hash=item3ccb794a8f#ht_3593wt_1052

Phill


----------



## spannerhead

Thanks chaps, lets see what the garage says today as they are going to spray it all over and find the leak, then I'll probably fix it myself.

Is it safe to drive like this if I make sure both side are empty?


----------



## philoaks

Assuming that they are just air assist and not full air suspension then there would be no problem driving it. You may find that the back end sits a little lower than before and you get a bit more roll on cornering. You'll probably find the overall ride somewhat different too but that's just because it will have reverted to the standard (unassisted) leaf spring suspension.

Once you've sorted the leak you can then play around with the pressures to find what suits you best.


----------



## icer

Spannerhead,

Hope its just one of those connections if so easy to fix with drcotts connectors.

Just want to expand something so hope you dont mind a small hijack.
I Upgraded my firestone compressor a few years ago and it has been kicking around in my garage. I keep looking at it and seeing this post and the conectors it had me thinking. Compressor good for at least 8 bar and really light. all electrics in place and a pipe out in 6mm.

Does anyone know where I could obtain a cheap connector for a schrader valve attached to a 6 or 8 mm pipe so that I could pump my tyres up.

This forum is a mine of knowledge, you know you can do it!!

Ian


----------

